# Ponce Inlet Drum



## patindaytona (Jun 17, 2006)

My intuition paid off. I used my remaining 9 live shrimp from this morning and went to Ponce. Friend got a nice sheepshead in less than a minute and I got a 23.5" black drum 20 min later.


----------



## BentHook (Dec 22, 2002)

It's the moon!!! The big uglies(40-80lbs) start showing up in the St Augustine-Fernandina Inlets with the first full moon of March.By the end of the month they will be thick around here.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Great work and great eatin..............


----------



## Mr. October (Jan 9, 2010)

Drumfish parmesan!!! Yum!


----------



## dangie704 (Jun 4, 2009)

can someone chime in on how fishing is on the jetty there.... planning a trip to disney world on 4-21 to 4-26 and was gonna spend a whole day at daytona... the family will enjoy the beach and i, dad, and brother wants to do some fishing..... i think the best spot for us rite now is the jetty..... help us out to enjoy this vacation.... what will be biting and what kind of bait or lures should we use..... we all will be using surf rods so let me know what i should bring thanks.....


Sorry for posting this on your tread...... BUt mighty nice fish there..... hope to catch something of that size....


----------



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

Beauty of a drum Pat.


----------



## patindaytona (Jun 17, 2006)

Thanks all........was ready to get some more today, but looking at that wind ..nope. Don't mind the temp so bad though today.


----------

